# Faunus LSD Rahmen, neu



## sufrocky (25. Februar 2015)

Schaut mal hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/550399-bergwerk-faunus-lsd-rahmen-set-grosze-s-neu
Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------

